# Could you make an index wheel



## Wildman (Sep 30, 2011)

Could you make your own lathe index wheel using this software and spindle tap?
http://woodgears.ca/gear_cutting/template.html

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...Code=packard&Category_Code=lathes-acc-spintap

Not sure how wound up at wood gear site but pretty interesting.


----------



## Curly (Sep 30, 2011)

Why would you need the spindle tap?


----------



## Wildman (Sep 30, 2011)

Most commercial and homemade index wheels require a nut, collet or four jaw chuck to hole wheel tight on spindle.  
http://alisam.com/page/14g9e/Woodworking_turning_OT.html

Tapping the center of wheel gives ability to screw and unscrew index wheel on-off lathe spindle without using nuts or chucks.


----------



## kirkfranks (Sep 30, 2011)

The downside to tapping the index plate is that then you cannot adjust the position of the index relative to the spindle.  You also would not have enough threads left to allow use of collect church or faceplate.


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 1, 2011)

yea..I actually could cut that out, but why? It's much cheaper and faster to just buy one. By the time you build that thing, the materials and time lost is going to cost you so much more it's like making furniture..sure you can do it, but regardless the quality of furniture you are making you can't compete with the factory, the materials and time eat you alive. In this situation, not only is it cheaper to buy an indexer, but you are going to get something more accurate and longer lasting..how long are wood gears going to last?


----------



## Wildman (Oct 1, 2011)

Can buy everything I make on my wood lathe cheaper than cost me to make.

I have indexing system on my Jet lathe, could not remember how to determine degrees, so took 5 minutes to glue and cut wheel shown in photograph.  Would have taken same amount of time to go in house and check owner’s manual.   

Yes, had to read owner’s manual to put it all together. Homemade wheel and existing index system easier to use now. No, do not use indexing on many projects.


----------



## juteck (Oct 1, 2011)

I remember seeing an article on using an old bicycle sprocket as an indexing wheel. I thought I saved it, but I can't find it ....


Here's another I remember:
http://www.woodcentral.com/articles/turning/articles_837.shtml

And this came up in a google search (maybe this is where I remember the sprocket???)
http://www.aawforum.org/vbforum/archive/index.php?t-1637.html

Or an inexpensive commercially available wheel:
http://www.ironfirellc.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Wildman (Oct 1, 2011)

I use the Smith Art free templates for segment and stave guides and to make an index wheel.  Thought folks might like free program for cutting cogs in a wheel too. Got the idea of making a index wheel with cogged teeth watching this video. Using Smith Art templates or Wandel’s software templates pretty easy op.  Either style template saves time because don’t have mark out drill or saw cuts outs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNuhr3htNWs&feature=related

http://www.smithart.us/download.htm

I know tapping out the center might not work on every lathe although not impossible to do. The spindle taps available from Packard Woodworks and other  vendors work in wood and plastic. Spindle taps for metal much more  expensive. 

Still have to make a base to lock wheel in place.


----------



## fernhills (Oct 1, 2011)

Do not know where it is  but some company is making them for about 30-40 dollars just saw it, now i can not find it. Attaches to the ways , i think it was Rockler but it is not there.


----------



## Wildman (Oct 2, 2011)

Are you talking about this one.
Universal Index Attachment
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LIXU.html

or these?
http://www.ironfirellc.com/

Both commercial or homemade index wheels work fine. Obviously easier to buy an index wheel. Homemade index wheels as good as or better than commercial ones. Deciding factors on which way to go is how often you will use an index wheel, abilities to pay or make one.


----------

